# Bad boarding situation



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you can monitor them yourself or send a trusted friend, you're out of luck.

The barn belongs to someone else, so you have no authority to put up cameras.

Is your horse losing weight? If not, what makes you suspect he's not being fed?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think my first and most obvious question is why you are entrusting your horses to people who have a history of lying. If you can’t trust someone to take care of your horse, then what are you paying them for?


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

Speed racer, yes he is losing weight. This main caretaker only works 3 days a week, but is our boss somehow.. I asked the other workers that work with her in the mornings if she feeds, and they say that when they arrive, she is there and always says she already fed them, which is a lie becuase there are about 10 horses to tie up in each of the two pastures, and she definetly cannot do it alone and so quickly. Also the stall horses that are supposed to be brought in in the morning are still out there when she says she already fed, and it's impossible to feed the pasture horses with the stall horses still in there, because there isn't enough spots to tie them up. Another thing is that there are only 4 buckets hanging on the fence, and the rest are on the ground and all are filled with rainwater and ice. I have been checking the last few days around and in the buckets and there has been ZERO pieces of grain left over. Those horses definetly do not eat every single peice of grain on the ground that gets dropped, and they cannot get those buckets completely clean either


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

Mule feather I completely agree with you, but this has only just come to my attention in the last few days after I started keeping track when I iverhead other boarders complaining. I am holding back my boarding check this month and have asked the barn owner to have a meeting with me to talk about concerns. No answer yet. 
I am currently looking around the area profusely and have yet to find a place that will work. As of now, I am going out everyday and feeding my horse extra grain and alfalfa


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you sure you want to be working at a barn you suspect of neglecting the horses? 

Are you in the process of finding new work and a new place to board?


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

I am actually quitting Friday after I pick up my paycheck. 

And yes I am contacting barns daily


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

lindsayrest said:


> To avoid me writing a novel, I'm going to just be sort of short with this. Basicly, I don't think my horse is getting fed at the barn I board him at/work at. There is some obvious evidence in my opinion that the main caretaker is ignoring feeding the pasture horses. I sadly cannot monitor this and have actual proof becuase my horse is "fed" in the mornings, and I cannot be there that early.
> I was curious if anyone had any ideas on how to get proof and how to monitor this, without being there.
> Also to add to that, asking the caretaker if they are getting fed is pointless because she is a notorious liar.
> Thanks for any help guys!


 Is there anyone above this caretaker that you say is a liar, that you could talk to? If not, I don't think there is much you can do except move your horse somewhere else. Even if you could hide out somewhere and see for yourself that she never fed the horses and confront her won't change anything. What she is doing is wrong for both the horses and owners, but there are low lives in this world and unfortunately some in the horse business.
You might want to consider continuing working there until you can move your horse to keep an eye on things.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Check on how much feed is there in the evening & compare it to the next day. There should be at least one feedings worth gone.


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

Textan, yes I talked to the barn owner today and she of course denies that they aren't getting fed and is pointless to talk to. I agree and I have decided to keep working there until I can move my horse, so I can keep track of worker rumors as well.


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

Natisha that is a pretty good idea! I don't think there is much else I can do anyway. I guess I will keep track the best I can for now and feed him extra whenever I can. Thanks!


----------

